# food temperature



## ssk (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm curious to know if anyone finds that the temperature of food makes a difference in symptoms. I, for example, have noticed that cold things make me feel so much better- smoothies, milkshakes, etc. Or maybe it's just in my head.


----------

